# detox and muscle gain?



## bluey` (Mar 18, 2008)

Is it possible to go on a detox and rid your body of all the crap and at the same time add lean muscle?

Last year i cleaned myself out really well ~ im vegan. i felt terrific yet i got told i looked horribly skinny and ano ~ i exercised everyday and ate so that my body was ridding itself of all the built in toxins. i weighed almost 40 - i know wiegh almost 60 kg.

I know that putting excess protien in ur system ends in your body storing it as junk.. 

so how do i go on a detox diet and loose my extra tyre and clean myself out to feel good without stripping my bod of my muscles?

confused :stu


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Lean mass can only be added through exercise. It doesn't have to be strength training (although that works really well), you just have to be working your muscles.

You can lose all the body fat % you want simply by cutting back on food. To keep the lean mass, it's a lot harder. Being a vegan simplifies things, just cut back on sugar and starchy stuff. You still need to exercise to keep (and enhance) your lean mass, so you need some calories. I wouldn't worry too much about excess protein on a vegan diet... you probably don't get much anyway and even for a carnivore like me, excess protein mostly goes straight out the other end...

A nutrition expert can probably go into a lot more detail and maybe work up a plan for you.

-Ryan


----------

